# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  М. Флеминг. От нейронов к сознанию: Атма-парадигма... 17.04.2021

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Он-лайн Конференция "Про науку" 17.04.2021 

М. Флеминг. От нейронов к сознанию: Атма-парадигма как мост к новым научным прорывам

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Va89...JnF8l&index=20

----------

